

Russia & U.S. Setup Cybersecurity Hotline to Prevent Accidental Cyberwar - techinsidr
http://www.securityweek.com/russia-and-us-setup-cybersecurity-hotline-prevent-accidental-cyberwar

======
bdfh42
If we just hooked up some wires between the NSA and the Russian equivalent and
then quietly snipped their connections to the rest of us they could happily
play together forever. We could get on with our lives and businesses.

